# $20:00 Fiy Rods---BPS



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

As of 7/18/09 BPS had 18 $20:00 Fly Rods Left----Good Rods---BT66

http://basstracker66.multiply.com


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Look at super duper deal thread


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Bought one at the Destin store yesterday morning before a long day of packing/moving. For $20.00 you cant really go wrong.


----------

